# Memorial Scrapbooks?



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

I've been doing scrapbooking for awhile now and would like opinions on a possible homebased business. I'm interested in doing memorial scrapbooks, either for people or pets. Would something like this interest you? Maybe it could be advertised in part through funeral homes. I could do a full book or a shadowbox type memorial. Do you think there'd be a market for this type of product? I know scrapbooking is popular and have been trying to think of a niche to specialize in. So, opinions please?


----------



## jasper (Aug 28, 2006)

i think its a great idea. we have an aging population and people are always looking for the right gift for them. the aged are not as computer literate and with failing eyesight i could see a market for your idea.

when i read your post, i immediately thought of 2 options. one is for pets. i have had several dogs in my lifetime, but i have the remains of 2 that were particularly special to me. when i had them put down, their remains were sent for cremation. the crematorium did their service and i picked up the urns from the vet. i wonder if you could create a very tasteful flyer/coupon etc to be put in the box from the crematorium? perhaps offer them a percentage for sales you get or just pay them an insertion fee. just a thought.

the other thought was the elderly. whether in nursing homes, rehabilitation, or assisted living...many of those facilities have a monthly newsletter that is sent to the family of the resident. perhaps you could place a small ad in one of those. the family could communicate with you via email and you could ship to the resident or to the family.

someone here on the site was recently talking about bookbinding. can't remember who it was but i thought that was a wonderful idea. i think with the economy in distress, people are going to start wanting to preserve, to hold on. we will be heading into a very sentimental time.

if there is any downside i would mention, it would be that the more personal the service you offer so goes the stress level. i used to own a flower shop. when my client was a business, it was not as personal. they wanted flair and splash, but left the artistic side to the florist. but when the client was a bride, the stress level shot thru the ceiling. she wanted everything perfect and that was most understandable. but she had her own vision of the end result which made it more restrictive.

handling persons history is very personal to them, so they will have a "preconceived" idea and you will have to work for that result. there will be learning and can be great fun. occasionally you may feel you have not lived up to someone's expectations. it will sting but take it was a learning experience.

i wish you luck. sounds like a wonderful idea.


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

I had thought about taking a portable camera / printer to craft fairs and selling one of a kind on the spot framed scrapbook pages that would reflect the day. A lot of time friends get together for these types of fairs and this would be a great memory for them. The only down side is that there would have to be electricity available but I think that most of them have that now.
I like your idea for the elderly. As a long term care nurse I'm always looking for ideas for dementia residents. A scrapbook filled with memories is an excellent idea to help them relax and connect to their own lives. If that is the direction you head, let me know how it goes.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

Another option might be connected to weddings ... not just the "wedding photos" but a scrapbook with photos from parents of both bride and groom ... something with a bit of family background that could be continued as a scrapbook of their family life.


----------



## EarlsNan (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the extra ideas! I really like the idea of one for the elderly...especially those with memory problems. Guess it's time to start working on advertising.... Wish me luck!


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

*good Luck!!!*


----------



## Southpaw (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes, good luck. Sounds like a very good idea.

I scrapbook too and love it! 

People spends billions per year in this country on their pets, so the pet memorial pages I think would be a huge hit! I personally have scrapped a lot of my pets and I am so glad I did as some are no longer with us.

I am not sure I understand your idea about the fairs. Could you explain a bit more?

Word-of-mouth advertising would work well too. I do layouts as Christmas gifts for friends and family. This could lead to business for you too. 

Have you looked at altered art projects? You can do a lot with that too and that way you are not limited- the sky is the limit there.

Recently in my area a woman opened a scrapbook store and she was looking for people to teach scrapbooking techniques. Not quite what you may have been looking for but just thought I would mention it. 

I would love to see your work. I do a lot of genealogy pages for myself. Another avenue to consider.

I wish you every success! Please update us from time to time, ok?

p.s. Weddings are good idea as well.


----------

